# The Gigaleak 4



## Ryccardo (Sep 11, 2020)

_Picture unrelated._​
It's leak time again, with not one but *three archives* in a row being posted to the section of 4chan dedicated to the series of video game and other media featuring two-hundred and fifty-one world famous characters.

*platinum.7z* - 2,930,979,508 bytes - SHA1: CE1A6C2A1EC7ED2D9947ABC55742F53AF8421843 - Chinese and Korean Wii channels, changelog stating the Wii Menu Installer and Uninstaller (aka NDEV menu installer) discs are in fact newer versions of the Startup Disc; Complete *licensed GB and GBC romset*, plus unapproved submissions, and MBC3 and MBC5 tech demos; *Japanese Pokémon Platinum source code* including build dependencies. There also are *SVN repositories* yet to be analyzed but suggesting they contain DS and DSi bootroms, as well as DSi powerman (MCU) firmware.

*from_Nintendo.rar* - 1,846,367,382 bytes - SHA1: 2FCB3543EFC46CDAE7A60CC6A3C73606E1FA6327 - screenshots from the *iQue DSi* and its DSiWare port of Nintendogs (including a partial uncompressed soundtrack), documentation plus retail and *debug builds of WarioWare Snapped*, headers for the various themed DSiWare clock apps, multiple password-protected archives, and assorted Chinese dummy DSiWare titles including one of the DSi shop. Oh, and DSiWare Dr.Mario localization sheets!

*generic.7z* - 1,816,498,498 bytes - SHA1: B24D3044B8A6290304E2300E4A61044D47458078 - Assorted DSiWares, including documents and a debug build of *Zelda Four Swords* Anniversary Edition (or "Knife" as is it codenamed); a *photo of two Asian girls* taken with a DSi, and said photo after editing with DSi Camera tools; localization files for WarioWare: Snapped; the DSi Shop developer tool *ecConfigView*; screenshots of 3DS Face Raiders, 3D Starfox 64 (presumably taken on development hardware), and 3D Excitebike; early versions of PARTNER-CTR drivers; Wii Fit and Wii Fit Plus saves; assorted first-party Chinese DSiWare, and finally a Windows program presumably related to 4th generation Pokémon distributions.

An honorable mention goes to a file hosted on Mega, *newroms.7z* - 57,237,380 bytes - SHA1: 1222E5CC9B0FE299BADEE240C3144718524B3651, which contains the Game Boy titles discovered thanks to this leak already neatly renamed (although some of these names are not fully correct): a complete listing follows in the spoiler.



Spoiler



10-Pin Bowling (USA).gb
3D Pool Allstars (U).gbc
Absoloute X (EU).gbc
Aguri Suzuki F-1 Super Driving (Japan).gb
Alien Games (USA).gb
All Star Tennis 2000 (AZTX) (Rev 0).gb
All Star Tennis 2000 (USA) (Rev 0).gb
AMF Bowling (U).gbc
Asterix (USA).gb
Austin Powers Episode III (EU).gbc
Austin Powers Episode IV (EU).gbc
Baby's Day Out (USA).gb
Bakusou Senki Metal Walker GB - Koutetsu no Yuujou (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
Beethoven (USA).gb
Berlitz German Language Translator (USA, Europe).gb
Berlitz Japan Language Translator (USA, Europe).gb
Billard Club (J).gbc
Bloomland.gb
Blue's Clues - Blue's Alphabet Book (U).gbc
Bobby's World (Europe) (Rev 0).gb
Bobby's World (USA) (Rev 0).gb
Bomberman Selection (K) (Rev 1).gbc
Bomberman Selection (K).gbc
Bounced! (EU).gbc
Calculator-0.7.gb
Card Captors Sakura (J).gbc
Card Games (USA).gb
Carmageddon (U).gbc
Carmageddon TDR 2000 (EU).gbc
Carnivale (U).gbc
Carrera (EU).gbc
Casper (U).gbc
Castelian (Japan).gb
Castle Quest (USA).gb
Catwoman (J).gbc
Chuugaku Eijukugo 350 (Japan).gb
Chuugaku Eitango 1700 (Japan).gb
Cutthroat Island (Japan).gb
Daikatana (U).gbc
David Beckham Soccer (U).gbc
Denki Blocks (U).gbc
Di Gi Charat (J).gbc
Dirty Racing (USA).gb
Disney's Mulan (USA).gb
Donkey Kong Country (U).gbc
Donkey Kong Land 2 (Japan).gb
Doomsayer - A Heros Crusade (USA).gb
Dragon Dance (Europe) (Rev 0).gb
Dragon Dance (USA) (Rev 0).gb
Dragon Quest Monsters - Terry no Wonderland (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
Dungeon Savior (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
E.T The Extraterrestrial (EU).gbc
Edd The Duck.gb
Equestriad 2001 (EU).gbc
Eurosport XS Racing (Europe).gb
F-18 Thunder Strike (U).gbc
F1 Challenge (USA).gb
F1 Racing Championship (U).gbc
F1 World Grand Prix (J) (Rev 1).gbc
F1 World Grand Prix (J).gbc
Fastest Lap (USA).gb
Flappy Special (USA).gb
Formula One 2000 (EU).gbc
G1 King - 3 Biki no Yosouya (Japan).gb
Gakkyuu Ou Yamazaki (Japan).gb
Gameboy Gallery 2 (Japan).gb
Gameboy Wars III (J).gbc
Ganso! Doubutsu uranai (J).gbc
Garfield Labyrinth (USA).gb
Gargoyle's Quest II - The Demon Darkness (Europe).gb
Gargoyle's Quest II - The Demon Darkness (USA).gb
GB Slam Dunk (Japan).gb
Gift (EU).gbc
Gifty (GER).gbc
Gimmick Land (J).gbc
Golf King (Europe).gb
Golf Robot (USA).gb
Grand Casino (J).gbc
Hajimari no Mori (J).gbc
Hammerin' Harry - Ghost Building Company (USA).gb
Hello Kitty - PocketCamera (Japan).gb
Hello Kitty Pocket Camera (J).gb
Hello Kitty's Cube Frenzy (Europe).gb
Heroes of Might & Magic (U).gbc
Hexcite (Europe).gb
Home Alone 2 - Kevin's Dream (USA).gb
Hudson Hawk (Europe).gb
Hydro Cross (U).gbc
Hyper Lode Runner (Japan).gb
Itchy & Scratchy - Miniature Golf Madness (USA).gb
Jeep Jamboree (USA).gb
Jeremny McGarth Supercross 2000 (J).gbc
Jibaku Kun Twelve World Story (J).gbc
Jimmy White's Cueball (U).gbc
Jissen no Yakudatsu Tsumego (J).gbc
John Madden (USA).gb
Jungle Strike (USA).gb
Kanji Boy 3 (J).gbc
Kanji Shishuu (J).gbc
Kaseki Reborn (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
Kawa no Nushi Tsuri 4 (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
KICK ATTACK (Japan).gb
Kirby Family (J).gbc
Klustar (Japan).gb
Komugi-Chan no Cake o Tsukurou! (J) (Rev 1).gbc
Komugi-Chan no Cake o Tsukurou! (J).gbc
Konchuu Hakase 2 (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
Legend of the Sea King GB (USA).gb
Lemmings (EU).gbc
LOPPI-KAN1 (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
LOPPI-KAN2 (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
LOPPI-KAN3 (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
Lunar Chase (USA).gb
Magi-Nation Keeper's Quest (U).gbc
Max Steel (U).gbc
MBC3 Test ROM 16M Model.gb
MBC5 Tester Ver7.08 (16m).gb
MBC5 Tester Ver7.08 (2m).gb
MBC5 Tester Ver7.08 (32m).gb
MBC5 Tester Ver7.08 (4m).gb
MBC5 Tester Ver7.08 (64m).gb
MBC5 Tester Ver7.08 (8m).gb
MBC5 Tester Ver99.6 (1m).gb
Mini Putt (Europe).gb
Mini Putt (USA).gb
Mission Bravo (U).gbc
Mission Impossible (EU).gbc
Momoiro Zousan (Japan).gb
Monster Traveler (J).gbc
Mystery Dungeon Shiren the Wanderer GB2- Sabaku no Majou (J).gbc
Nanonote (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
NBA In The Zone (USA).gb
NBA Show Time (U).gbc
Nemesis (USA) (Rev 1).gb
NFL Quarterback Club 96 (Japan).gb
Nick Faldo Championship Golf (USA).gb
Ninja Spirit (Europe).gb
Ninja Spirit (USA).gb
One Piece - Maboroshi no Grand Line Boukenki! (Japan) (Rev 0).gb
One Piece - Maboroshi no Grand Line Boukenki! (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
Oni 4 - Kishin no Ketsuzoku (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
Pac-in-Time (Europe) (Rev 1).gb
Pac-Man (USA) (Rev 0).gb
Palamedes (USA).gb
Pang (Europe).gb
Playmobil Laura (EU) (Rev 1).gbc
Playmobil Laura (EU).gbc
Pocket Golf (USA).gb
Pocket GT (U).gbc
Pocket Music (U).gbc
Pokemon Picross (Japan).gb
Popeye (USA).gb
POWERPAWS (USA) (P4X).gb
POWERPAWS (USA) (PMX).gb
Primera Divisi¢n Stars 2001 (SP).gbc
Prince of Persia (Japan).gb
Pro Champ Fishing (Europe).gb
Pro Pool (U).gbc
Puchi Carat (USA).gb
Purikura Pocket 3 (Japan).gb
Puzznic (USA).gb
Qix Adventure (U).gbc
R-Type II (Europe).gb
Rap Quest (USA).gb
Robopon - Star Version (USA).gb
Robot Ponkottsu - Sun Version (Japan) (Rev 0 Sample).gb
Rockboard (Japan).gb
RPG Tsukuru GB (J).gbc
Runelords (U).gbc
Sei Hai Densetsu (Japan).gb
Shanghai Pocket (Rev 0).gb
Shanghai Pocket (Rev 1).gb
Shikakui Atama wo Maruku Suru - Nanmon no Shou (Japan).gb
Shin Megami Tensei- Devil Children (J).gbc
SINGER-2 (Europe) (En,Fr,Es,Pt).gb
SINGER-3 (Europe) (En,De,It,Nl).gb
Space Date (USA).gb
Space Invaders (USA).gb
Space-Net Cosmo Neo (J).gbc
Speedball 2 - Brutal Deluxe (Japan).gb
Speedy Gonzales (Japan).gb
Spy vs. Spy (EU).gbc
Spy vs. Spy (U).gbc
Star Trek - The Next Generation (USA).gb
Stargate (Japan).gb
Street Fighter Alpha - Warriors Dreams (EU).gbc
Super James Pond (USA).gb
Survival Kids 2 - Dasshutsu!! Futago Shima! (Japan) (Rev 1).gb
Sutte Hakkun (Japan) (Rev 0).gb
Sutte Hakkun GB (Japan) (Rev 0).gb
Suzuki Alstare Extreme Racing (U).gbc
Swing (EU).gbc
Sylva 2 (J).gbc
Tale Spin (Europe) (Es).gb
Taxi 2 (EU).gbc
Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles III - Radical Rescue (USA) (Rev 1).gb
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III - Radical Rescue (USA) (Rev 1).gb
Tesserae (USA).gb
Test Drive 6 (USA) (Rev 1).gb
The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle (USA).gb
The Flintstones - King Rock Treasure Island (Japan).gb
The Jetsons Robot Panic (USA) (Rev 0).gb
The Jetsons Robot Panic (USA) (Rev 1).gb
The Lawnmower Man (USA).gb
The Little Mermaid (Europe) (Es).gb
The Little Mermaid II- Pinball Frenzy (J).gbc
The New Adams Family (EU).gbc
The Powerpuff Girls- Bad Mojo Jojo (IT).gbc
The Powerpuff Girls- Bad Mojo Jojo (UK).gbc
The Powerpuff Girls- Paint the Townsville Green (UK).gbc
The Sword of Hope (USA).gb
The XVII Olympic Winter Games - Lillehammer 1994 (USA) (Rev 1).gb
Tiny Toon Adventures- Dizzy's Candy Quest (U).gbc
Tonka Construction Zone (U).gbc
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater (J).gbc
Top Gear Pocket 2 (J).gbc
Top Gear Pocket 2 (U).gbc
Towers II- Plight of the Stargazer (U).gbc
Triple Ace (USA).gb
Umi no Nushi Tsuri 2 (Japan).gb
Vegas Games (U).gbc
VR Sports Powerboat Racing (U).gbc
Watashi no Restaurant (J) (Rev 1).gbc
Watashi no Restaurant (J) (Rev 2).gbc
Watashi no Restaurant (J).gbc
Wendy Der Traum Yon Arizona (GER).gbc
Wordhai (USA).gb
Wordtris (Europe) (De).gb
Wordtris (Europe) (En).gb
Wordtris (Europe) (Fr).gb
Workboy (USA).gb
World Cup Striker (Europe) (En,Fr,De).gb
World Ice Hockey (USA).gb
Xtreme Wheels (J).gbc
Yakouchuu GB (J).gbc
Yu-Gi-Oh (EU).gbc
Yu-Gi-Oh (FR).gbc
ZAS (Europe).gb
Zool (Japan).gb
             240 File(s)    253,034,496 bytes






> Previously in this series: Pokémon Emerald/Wii Startup Disc, Gigaleak 2, "The Gigaleak", Generation 4, Generation 3, New-2DS factory software, 3DS internal use Pokémon ROMs, iQue Player, and Wii kernels, Generation 2, and Generation 1.



[PLATFORM=/platform/gb]Game Boy[/PLATFORM] [PLATFORM=/platform/gbc]Game Boy Color[/PLATFORM] [GAME=/game/pok-mon-platinum.1519]Pokémon Platinum[/GAME] [PLATFORM=/platform/nds]Nintendo DS[/PLATFORM] [PLATFORM=/platform/nintendo-dsi]Nintendo DSi[/PLATFORM] [GAME=/game/nintendogs.3058]Nintendogs[/GAME] [GAME=/game/warioware-snapped.1707]WarioWare: Snapped[/GAME] [GAME=/game/star-fox-64-3d.6890]Star Fox 64 3D[/GAME]


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 11, 2020)

Wow. Amazing! It’d be cool to see if the wii gets any new love from this.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 11, 2020)

Another gigaleak?
Wow


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 11, 2020)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Another gigaleak?
> Wow


Maybe this is a teraleak?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 11, 2020)

IDK which of the three archives it's in, but as well as the Pokemon Platinum source, there's apparently source for a Pokemon Picross game for GBC, finished but unreleased. A compiled version of it now exists on the interwebs. It's in Japanese but if you know how to play picross you don't need the text.

I'm intrigued by the mention of unapproved submissions among the GB/GBC romset, may have to delve in at some point.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2020)

Updated with the second pack...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



THEELEMENTKH said:


> Another gigaleak?


The community seems to be abandoning that name (especially as there was a fake Gigaleak 3 shortly after the second part), I am still using it due to the lack of a better name and way too much mixed stuff to make a comprehensive title, lol


----------



## wartutor (Sep 12, 2020)

Am i missing something or is the third archive not listed in main post? Never mind i see it will be added as its verified lol.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2020)

@wartutor should be finished now


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 12, 2020)

Two asian girls you say >.>


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2020)

Ericthegreat said:


> Two asian girls you say >.>


Yes!

My fans on this website may remember my canceled GBC hack: https://gbatemp.net/entry/king-of-golf-gbc-translation.15391/ ...
Well...


----------



## zoogie (Sep 12, 2020)

This caught my eye:
https://screenrant.com/pokemon-picross-1999-nintendo-leak-gigaleak-lewtwo-4chan/

Apparently, the developer of the f2p 3ds game pokemon picross (aka pichaxx to me ) had previously made a gbc game of the same name a long time ago, but it was canceled before release.

No word on whether the gbc game is exploitable too


----------



## Fusion (Sep 12, 2020)

Only 2 things i am "interested" in here....well 3 if you want to be technical 

1) *photo of two Asian girls taken with a DSi, and said photo after editing with DSi Camera tools*
2) *Doomsayer - A Heros Crusade* (which i thought said DoomSlayer at first)


----------



## zfreeman (Sep 12, 2020)

@Ryccardo, thanks for the list of names. Their initial file names were not very indicative of the respective games.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 13, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> The community seems to be abandoning that name



N-leak? Does that work as a name?



Ev1l0rd said:


> Its been suspected the leak is from someone who is trusted by Zammis Clark.
> 
> Clark hacked Nintendo back in 2018 and got ~2.5Tb of private content. Then he got arrested (and convicted on a probational sentence), so it's probably not him leaking it, but a confidant of his.



Well is quite possible he uploaded that data in several hard disks and have copies to more than one person.  Maybe it was password protected that would explain the delay.  

Anyway, I am a huge fan of the Gameboy, I got a Gameboy, a Gameboy Pocket, two Gameboy Color, a GBA and two GBA SP.   Ivam missing the Super Gameboy, the GBA thing for Gamecube and the GBA to Gamecube link cable.  

How many of the finished yet unreleased games are in English?


----------



## McPringles (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh hey, Runelords. I vaguely remember hearing about it back in the day. Seems to be a complete ROM, although not a very fun one right off the bat. Still probably not the worst RPG for the GBC, although I don't really know that I want to play through it to find out. Wonder why it never saw the light of day?


----------



## raxadian (Sep 13, 2020)

McPringles said:


> Oh hey, Runelords. I vaguely remember hearing about it back in the day. Seems to be a complete ROM, although not a very fun one right off the bat. Still probably not the worst RPG for the GBC, although I don't really know that I want to play through it to find out. Wonder why it never saw the light of day?



There are three main reasons games get canceled even if they are finished or almost finished.

A new next gen console gets released.

The company making the game either went under or lost the rights to it.

The game is considered too bad, this one is getting less and less common nowadays.  

For translations, they decided the game wasn't gonna sell in a different country some reason, that's why many games don't get translations.  It can also be that they took too long to translate the game and so lost the rights to it, or lost them from another reason.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 13, 2020)

AGAIN??

KOREAN WII CHANNELS?

OH SHIT IT'S TIME TO FIRE UP MY ARIA2 AGAIN


----------



## raxadian (Sep 13, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> AGAIN??
> 
> KOREAN WII CHANNELS?
> 
> OH SHIT IT'S TIME TO FIRE UP MY ARIA2 AGAIN



You do remember the Wii no longer has any online services, right? The channels would be complete useless and just fill space.  Not to mention this ones were never implemented in the first place, besides data analysis to know what they were about, they are useless.    

By the way, has any of the emulators that run on Wii hardware got any updates in recent years?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 14, 2020)

the only thing im interested is the startup disk and more korean wii channels
also



KokoseiJ said:


> AGAIN??
> 
> KOREAN WII CHANNELS?
> 
> OH SHIT IT'S TIME TO FIRE UP MY ARIA2 AGAIN



but there aint many korean channels
wii shop
photo
mii
thats really it but i will really dig in


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 14, 2020)

raxadian said:


> You do remember the Wii no longer has any online services, right? The channels would be complete useless and just fill space.  Not to mention this ones were never implemented in the first place, besides data analysis to know what they were about, they are useless.
> 
> By the way, has any of the emulators that run on Wii hardware got any updates in recent years?


Hey, at least We got more to dig in. That's the point. also I didn't get the files yet but assuming every leaks contained huge amount of SVN repos, I'm pretty sure that There are more Wii stuffs that aren't discovered yet.

Plus, well I just wrote anything in that comment because I was so excited lol but I'm not really looking for _just _Korean Wii channels, I'm excited about all the datas inside the leak. Did you really think that I'm that stupid to be happy just because I can get some korean channels besides all those leaks? nah.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 14, 2020)

the mystery is how does the startup disk look like?


----------



## 2short (Sep 14, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> the mystery is how does the startup disk look like?



it looks like... an iso file in an archive.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 14, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> there's apparently source for a Pokemon Picross game for GBC


No, "just" the completed game - that's what happens when internet celebrities spread fake clickbait!



Crazynoob458 said:


> the mystery is how does the startup disk look like?


Round, hard, and 12 cm long


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> No, "just" the completed game - that's what happens when internet celebrities spread fake clickbait!


Ah ok thanks for the correction! Shame but still awesome to have the game.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 14, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Plus, well I just wrote anything in that comment because I was so excited lol but I'm not really looking for _just _Korean Wii channels, I'm excited about all the datas inside the leak. Did you really think that I'm that stupid to be happy just because I can get some korean channels besides all those leaks? nah.



I am most interested in the GBC  games since the Gameboy Color only lasted four years that means a whole lot of GBC games had to be canceled, wonder how many were finished and not released?



Crazynoob458 said:


> the mystery is how does the startup disk look like?



Most likely like the demo disk that came with first model Wiis did only with different stuff and different letters printed on the disk cover.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 14, 2020)

Not sure why the Wii Startup Disc is considered a "gigaleak", but whatever.


----------



## Dogmander25 (Sep 14, 2020)

it would be really nice if some of the Wii channel source codes leaked, especially the Japanese exclusive channels like Wii no Ma


----------

